# Honey Cattail Cookies Recipe



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingredients

>> 1 brown cattail
>> 2 cups coconut flakes (sweetened or unsweetened)
>> 2 cups oats
>> 1 tsp vanilla
>> 3 tsp cinnamon
>> 1/2 cup honey
>> 4 tbsp coconut butter

Instructions

Grind the cattail fluff with the oats to make the flour fluffy. Place in a bowl and add in the rest of the ingredients. Knead until thoroughly mixed and shape into cookies.

Eat as is (raw) or dry in the oven at 150F for 1-2 hours.

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

that should clean you right out!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Why would you say that?
Ya it has fiber but so does other stuff.

 Al


----------

